# Turkey Skull



## MountNMan (Aug 11, 2009)

I had an extra Turkey head, so I decided to put it in the beetles, then bleach it.


----------



## woodmaster0462 (Jun 28, 2016)

Interesting......


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

It's crazy how big there eye sockets are


----------



## CaptainCole (Oct 16, 2018)

Nice!


----------



## Conleyc (Aug 22, 2015)

That’s pretty bad *****!


----------



## ortime (Jul 27, 2018)

i need one


----------



## Y.Pan (May 13, 2018)

Very nice


----------



## rmck15 (Dec 3, 2008)

Nice


----------



## CourtStamper (Jul 12, 2018)

I've never seen one of those before. Be cool sitting on your desk.


----------



## Recurveaholic77 (Feb 11, 2019)

That is original, nice work!


----------



## toolmaker0382 (Jan 21, 2019)

that is cool


----------



## Elcy (Sep 24, 2018)

Awesome!


----------



## demueller (Jan 15, 2019)

looks great


----------



## Ptexpress513 (May 12, 2018)

just been leaving them in the woods for years lol


----------



## ryan2388 (Jan 31, 2019)

That is a good idea for a future turkey.


----------



## Bloodsport* (Feb 7, 2019)

Looks great


----------



## weldermike70 (Nov 30, 2016)

Cool


----------



## DroptineDC18 (Feb 19, 2010)

Weird but cool.


----------



## Grandpassage (Oct 13, 2017)

Pretty cool, I might try that this Spring, but I might put it on a plaque with the fan and beard


----------



## Jessrandy2013 (Nov 16, 2018)

That’s unique


----------



## Frock460 (Aug 4, 2016)

I'm definitely doing this


----------



## e30user (Feb 13, 2019)

Very cool.


----------



## asouthercanuck (Feb 10, 2019)

Can't say as I've seen that before! Very cool.


----------



## Bullhonkie (Mar 1, 2019)

Unique idea!


----------



## chcfirefighter (Sep 28, 2012)

I like it, as well as the beginning "I had an extra turkey head" LOL


----------



## smalltown (Mar 2, 2019)

Nice! How long did that take you?


----------



## Joey C. (Aug 26, 2014)

Nice


----------



## DBorn (Jan 15, 2016)

super


----------



## stonewall1 (Oct 21, 2016)

how'd you keep the neck attached to head?


----------



## ol desertrat (Oct 6, 2013)

nice


----------



## jrappyo (Nov 20, 2018)

lol thats a bit too goofy for me. Good work though!


----------



## bentstick2 (Jun 19, 2014)

also weird but cool


----------



## gobblercaller (Apr 15, 2015)

looks great!


----------

